# Boas > General Boas >  hog island boas

## snakedude56

Im about 99 percent sure that my next snake buddy will be a hog island boa ive done some research and found that they grow to about 6 feet, are nocturnal, are generally docile with proper handling, can live 20 plus years, should be kept at around 85 hot side and 77 cool side(please correct me if im wrong). i also found out that they can change colors at night which i find simply amazng. so i guess what im getting at is if anyone has one or has had one would you fill me in on some facts and care tips and maybe some pics if you dont mind? any feedback is much appreciated!

----------


## jglass38

> Im about 99 percent sure that my next snake buddy will be a hog island boa ive done some research and found that they grow to about 6 feet, are nocturnal, are generally docile with proper handling, can live 20 plus years, should be kept at around 85 hot side and 77 cool side(please correct me if im wrong). i also found out that they can change colors at night which i find simply amazng. so i guess what im getting at is if anyone has one or has had one would you fill me in on some facts and care tips and maybe some pics if you dont mind? any feedback is much appreciated!


Hogs are an awesome choice and a good first boa!  They don't get too big (males tend to stay around 4-4.5 ft) and they are awesome feeders!  I keep mine at about 80 on the cool and a hot spot around 88 or so.  Good temperment comes with handling when they are young and they are very inquisitive snakes.  Mine changes colors all the time and yes, it is pretty amazing!  Find a good breeder that sells PURE Hog Island Boas.  Here are a couple pics.  Good luck!!

Jamie

----------


## snakedude56

Those are some beautiful lookin snakes ya got there Jamie! :Sweeet:   I just cant wait to get my own :Very Happy:

----------


## jglass38

> Those are some beautiful lookin snakes ya got there Jamie!  I just cant wait to get my own


Thanks!  Those are all of Handsome Rob. He is my only Hoggie right now..But I hope to be breeding them within a couple years.

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

Very Nice. Like Jamie said, Keep the temps about 88-90 hot side and around 78-80 cool side. 50-60% humidity is usually fine. Good luck and keep us updated oon what you do

----------


## SPJ

Excellent choice by going with a hog.


Just make sure it is pure hog. There are some that will sell crosses as pure for cheap. A true hog will not be $150. :Very Happy:  

This is a pic of an adult male pure hog. They stay much smaller than common boas.

----------


## basuca

WOW Im in love!!

----------


## Shelby

I'll add mine in for good measure.  :Wink:  6' female hog island.

----------


## J32A2

My Hog was $150, and it's a pure specimen!

----------


## SPJ

The only ones I have seen lately for $150 have been ones that are mainland that are advertised as pure hogs.


If you got a pure one, you lucked out.

The one I posted the pics of is a Sears line hog.

----------


## snakedude56

the site Ive been looking at is selling the babies for 225 each the website is markmlucas.com

----------


## SPJ

That price sounds about right and Mark Lucas is pretty good.


I paid $300 for mine but that was because there was very minimal flecking and a somewhat reduced pattern.

----------


## Shelby

I got mine for $150.. but that was when I worked at the shop she was for sale at. The owner always gave me a deal on the animals. This hoggie he got for free anyway and he just wanted to get her a new home.

Oh.. SPJ.. I really like your hog island, and I don't like many really. If you ever want to sell him, look me up.  :Wink:  I need a nice male hog island..

----------


## recycling goddess

i got my gorgeous boy and then found out he was a cross when i was promised he was 100% pure...

so do be careful and learn how to tell the difference BEFORE you buy so you can tell what you are getting 

*speaking from experience of what i didn't do*

----------


## mousch

> i got my gorgeous boy and then found out he was a cross when i was promised he was 100% pure...
> 
> so do be careful and learn how to tell the difference BEFORE you buy so you can tell what you are getting 
> 
> *speaking from experience of what i didn't do*


How do you do that? What are the major differences between caring for a hoggie and caring for a BP?

----------


## jglass38

> How do you do that? What are the major differences between caring for a hoggie and caring for a BP?


As far as pure Hogs vs. crosses, go to a reputable breeder.  Pure Hogs should be anywhere from $200-$500 (the higher end would be really nice reduced animals, ie less speckling, etc).  Crosses (not speaking of the higher end crosses like sunsets but of crosses with Colombians) will be cheaper.  There are other ways to spot crosses but it can be quite difficult to tell.  As far as major differences, BPs do well with 82-84 on the cool side, 92-94 on the warm.  Hogs seem to do better with lower temps.  I keep mine at around 82-84 on the cool with a hot spot of around 88-90 max.  Hogs are inquisitive and not timid like Ball Pythons.  They won't spend all day, every day hiding.  They will be more active when taken out and more interested in their surroundings.  They will grow slightly bigger than BPs and are excellent eaters like other members of the BCI subspecies.  I think Hog Island Boas make an excellent starter boa as they stay smaller than the garden variety Colombians or the bigger "true" Redtails.

----------


## Rapture

I love little Hogs...  :Smile:

----------


## Philminator

> I'll add mine in for good measure.  6' female hog island.


My boa here was sold to me as a pure hog, she sorta kinda looks like yours a bit no? I could be wrong, everyone is convinced mine is crossed and not pure  :Sad:  hmmm it won't let me upload an image unless it's a URL but it's on my computer

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...type=1&theater

----------


## TheWinWizard

Content currently unavailable. I use tinypic.com to upload. Give it a shot.

----------


## Philminator

> Content currently unavailable. I use tinypic.com to upload. Give it a shot.


ok let's try this  :Smile:

----------


## TheWinWizard

Not really sure. I'd say it's crossed. It is pretty though. The ones I've seen usually have a lot of flecks like this one does.

----------


## Michelle.C

> ok let's try this


Looks like a Hypo x Hog cross to me. Pretty nonetheless.

----------


## meeistom

Can i see a belly shot?  Also if you can get a shot of him not coiled up.  It's most likely a cross but without better pics i can't 100% say.

----------

